# computer geek



## olivinha

Oi, pessoal!
Temos em português um equivalente ao _*computer geek*_ do inglês (uma pessoa que saca muito de computadores)? Aqui, na Espanha, dizem _loco de la informáticia_, mas e em português? Alguma sugestão? Não, não tenho contexto.
Obridaga e bom domingo!
O


----------



## Pedrovski

Diria "cromo da informática" ou "cromo dos computadores", mas não sei se o termo "cromo" também está incorporado no português brasileiro.

Boa Páscoa também Olivinha!


----------



## eckertBR

"EU" diria, do inglês mesmo, a palavra "NERD" .... Mas não faço idéia se existe alguma palavra equivalente para o português.


----------



## olivinha

Pedrovski said:


> Diria "cromo da informática" ou "cromo dos computadores", mas não sei se o termo "cromo" também está incorporado no português brasileiro.
> 
> Boa Páscoa também Olivinha!


Oi, Pedrovski, e obrigada pela sugestão, mas não usamos cromo neste sentido. 



eckertBR said:


> "EU" diria, do inglês mesmo, a palavra "NERD" .... Mas não faço idéia se existe alguma palavra equivalente para o português.


_Nerd_, uhm, não sei, Eckert, parece um pouco pejorativo. Sei que _geek_ pode até ser um insulto, mas no caso de _computer geek_, não creio que tenha este tom pejorativo. Seria mais na linha de _cê-dê-efe dos computadores_, mas este tampouco me convence muito...

Obrigada aos dois.
O


----------



## Outsider

_Geek_ também pode ser bem pejorativo. Esta palavra é uma dor de cabeça para traduzir. Já em espanhol é o mesmo; pode fazer uma busca no fórum, para ver como _nuestros hermanos_ resolvem o problema.

A verdade é que não temos tradução exacta para _geek_ nem _nerd_ porque corresponde a um fenómeno social que (ainda?) não existe muito em Portugal. Refere-se a uma "classe social" de crianças ou adolescentes inteligentes, ou pelo menos estudiosos e bem comportados, mas socialmente ineptos e despistados. De acordo com o estereótipo, usam todos óculos de aros grossos à moda dos anos cinquenta, não conseguem arranjar namorada, etc., e são perseguidos pelos miúdos mais fixes na escola. Algumas celebridades têm "recuperado" a palavra, assumindo-se como _nerds_ or _geeks_ disto ou daquilo, e dando-lhe um sentido mais positivo. (Dizer que o Bill Gates é um _nerd_ dos computadores dá-lhe outra respeitabilidade.)

Apesar de todas as nossas deficiências ao nível da educação em Portugal, devo dizer que nunca notei esta atitude de desprezo para com os miúdos mais estudiosos que parece existir nos países de cultura anglo-saxónica, ao menos a este nível. Se bem que já estou fora do sistema há uns tempos...


----------



## Vanda

Out, também acho esquisitíssimo esta aversão anglo-saxônica aos _nerds_. Nossos apelidos a eles também não são lá estas coisas: vão dos respeitáveis aos não tão publicáveis. O do tempo em que eu era adolescente (alguns séculos já) pelo menos era de nível: Caxias ou caxião, referindo-se ao Duque de Caxias. 
caxias = Adj. 2 g. e 2 n.   Bras.  Pop.  (Aurélio)
 1.  Diz-se de, ou pessoa extremamente escrupulosa no cumprimento de suas obrigações:
Mais tarde, foi transformado em CDF. (ahem, a tradução não-oficial não tem a ver com a que é dada pela wikipedia). E, como podem notar, estão usando o _nerd_ para o cdf da computação.


----------



## Outsider

Bom, pensando só na expressão completa _computer geek_, que vendo bem é só o que a Olivinha precisa, e de facto não costuma ser usada em sentido negativo, suponho que se podia traduzir como "génio dos computadores", "craque dos computadores" ou algo semelhante. Convinha achar uma expressão brasileira mais coloquial.


----------



## jazyk

Vidrado em computadores/computação.

Jazyk


----------



## Joca

Olá

Penso já ter ouvido expressões do tipo:

Ele/ela é *cobra/fera* em computadores/computação/informática.

JC


----------



## olivinha

Outsider said:


> A verdade é que não temos tradução exacta para _geek_ nem _nerd_ porque corresponde a um fenómeno social que (ainda?) não existe muito em Portugal. Refere-se a uma "classe social" de crianças ou adolescentes inteligentes, ou pelo menos estudiosos e bem comportados, mas socialmente ineptos e despistados. De acordo com o estereótipo, usam todos óculos de aros grossos à moda dos anos cinquenta, não conseguem arranjar namorada, etc., e são perseguidos pelos miúdos mais fixes na escola. Algumas celebridades têm "recuperado" a palavra, assumindo-se como _nerds_ or _geeks_ disto ou daquilo, e dando-lhe um sentido mais positivo. (Dizer que o Bill Gates é um _nerd_ dos computadores dá-lhe outra respeitabilidade.)


 
Voltando aos estrangeirismos, no Brasil já se usa a palavra _nerd_ que refere-se justamente ao que Out descreve neste post. 
No entanto, apesar de que um _nerd_ pode ser um _geek_, creio que um _geek_ não é necessariamente um _nerd_, daí minha dificuldade, porque se eu digo que fulano é um _film geek_ ou um _computer geek_ pode até ser um elogio e nerd é quase sempre (99%) ofensivo.

(O jovem Bil Gates dos anos 80, todo descabelado, com aqueles óculos enormes, de camiseta de malha litrada, claro que era um big-time nerd! )

urbandictionary: Unlike the word "nerd," which is always pejorative, "geek" often carries a positive connotation when used by one of the group. The use of the term by outsiders is considered insulting. 
_"If you really need the right answer, check with Bob; he's our resident alpha geek."_

msn comput *obsessive computer user: *somebody who is a proud or enthusiastic user of computers or other technology...

Acho que realmente não temos em português uma tradução para _geek_, mas gostei de algumas sugestões aqui oferecidas como gênio, cobra ou fera.

Muito obrigada!
O


----------



## edupa

olivinha said:


> Voltando aos estrangeirismos, no Brasil já se usa a palavra _nerd_ que refere-se justamente ao que Out descreve neste post.
> No entanto, apesar de que um _nerd_ pode ser um _geek_, creio que um _geek_ não é necessariamente um _nerd_, daí minha dificuldade, porque se eu digo que fulano é um _film geek_ ou um _computer geek_ pode até ser um elogio e nerd é quase sempre (99%) ofensivo.
> 
> (O jovem Bil Gates dos anos 80, todo descabelado, com aqueles óculos enormes, de camiseta de malha litrada, claro que era um big-time nerd! )
> 
> urbandictionary: Unlike the word "nerd," which is always pejorative, "geek" often carries a positive connotation when used by one of the group. The use of the term by outsiders is considered insulting.
> _"If you really need the right answer, check with Bob; he's our resident alpha geek."_
> 
> msn comput *obsessive computer user: *somebody who is a proud or enthusiastic user of computers or other technology...
> 
> Acho que realmente não temos em português uma tradução para _geek_, mas gostei de algumas sugestões aqui oferecidas como gênio, cobra ou fera.
> 
> Muito obrigada!
> O


 
Oi, Olivinha

Além das ótimas sugestões, ouço muito as pessoas dizerem

Fala com fulano porque ele manja/sabe  tudo/muito  de computador.

'Manjar' é bem gíria, mas aqui em São Paulo eu ouço várias pessoas usando.

Abraços!


----------



## Havenard

O termo é Micreiro.


----------



## edupa

Havenard said:


> O termo é Micreiro.


 
Boa, Haven! Bem perto -- se não for isso mesmo.

veja só pessoal:

http://www.bpiropo.com.br/MH199305.htm

É um termo de uso ainda restrito, mas que merece ser difundido. Muito útil!


----------



## Havenard

Poraqui é muito comum o uso desse termo... até onde sei, qualquer carioca ou paulista que trabalhe com informática usa e escuta esse termo frequentemente.


----------



## edupa

Havenard said:


> Poraqui é muito comum o uso desse termo... até onde sei, qualquer carioca ou paulista que trabalhe com informática usa e escuta esse termo frequentemente.


 

Certo. Mas é que _computer geek_ em inglês é um termo comparativamente mais difundido. Independentemente se a pessoa trabalha com informática ou não, nos Estados Unidos, por exemplo, as pessoas logo entendem a expressão.

Mas eu realmente acho micreiro um termo bastante útil. Vou passar a usá-lo!



Abraços


----------



## olivinha

Micreiro é muito engraçado!
Ok, Havenard e Edupa, obrigada pelas sugestões. Parece que _manjam_ mesmo do assunto.
O


----------



## Joca

Em minha opinião, a melhor sugestão fica ainda com Outsider. Apenas, em vez de computadores, eu diria "gênio da Informática".

"Micreiro" pode ser um termo útil, mas não traz, a meu ver, a idéia de genialidade ou criatividade, e sim de habilidade técnica.


----------

